# Pm45m-cnc G31 Probe Command Not Working For Me



## Boswell (Mar 4, 2015)

I am trying to isolate the issue with the G31 Probe code not working.

It could be something with my specific unit or it could be a compatibility issue with the Motion Controller. 
If you have a PM45M-CNC can you go to the MDI and enter a G31 X1 F10     (the X and F parameters can be anything that makes sense to you.  On my system NOTHING happens.  In fact nothing will work (such as a G0 X1) from that moment on until I RESET twice.  I don't even think you need a probe for this test to work.

Desired behavior is for the table to move in the X direction. If this happens then I know it is something I am doing. If on the other hand others have the same issue that I do, then I am going to contact Precision Matthews to see of they can work with the Motion Controller company for a Fix.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 7, 2015)

Maybe you'll get more help in the CNC section, let's try....


----------

